
Server Benchmarks For: Elixir Ruby Nim Node Clojure Java Rust Python Go Crystal - asp2insp
https://github.com/costajob/app-servers
======
im_down_w_otp
The Elixir setup is using the Cowboy defaults, and Cowboy itself is doing a
lot more work than many of the other frameworks mentioned here.

